# CC holster/light/laser for Glock 30SF



## blink13 (Jun 21, 2010)

After many years of gun dormancy on the civilian side, I splurged and got myself a new Glock 30SF today.  I've decided to get back on the range and quiet the "puppy brain" that Grossman talks about that hounds me (no pun intended) in my sleep now that I'm not working actively for Uncle Sam.

While waiting for California to consult the Oracle vis a vis my suitability for gun ownership, I have some other decisions to make.

I'd like a good concealable holster.  I carried a paddle holster for my M9 while inside-the-wire during my last deployment and got very used to it.  I'm not sure that a paddle would lend itself very well to day-to-day concealability for my Glock.  Any good recommendations on a paddle or an IWB holster?

Is a G30 too big for ankle carry?

I'm also a 4x a week motorcycle commuter.  Since I'm on a sportbike, and in zip-together leathers, waistband carry won't work.  I also want to be able to take my jacket off at interim stops or my destination, so a shoulder rig is out, too.  Has anyone heard of a rider modifying their armored jacket (moto armor, not ballistic) to carry a handgun in/on the jacket itself?

Finally, any recommendations for night sights or laser that won't add too much further bulk?  Worst case scenario is firing from the bed, at night, in a dark house.  I'm thinking a light is good for positive target ID, blinding the target, and visual intimidation/shock.  I don't want to have to fumble with my Surefire at a time like that.

Thanks to all for the help.  I haven't been in the "Armory" yet so I don't know all the ins and outs, but I did try the search function with little luck.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend a gun light for the circumstances you describe; you'd either have to put it on every time you come home, or try to find a way to carry it concealed.  There aren't a lot of options out there for that...  There are several laser sights for Glocks, including a few that replace the spring rod.  I've heard mixed things about them...

For the nightstand... do keep a flashlight there.  Pick one that you can immediately tell which way it's facing, and easily find the switch.  I like the switch tail caps, rather than a switch along the body.  The tail cap is always in the same place: the switch on the body is not.  I've had to fumble after them too many times in the street. A gun light is great for illuminating a target or potential target... but do you really want to have to point a gun at something you just want to see what it is?


----------



## Carol (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> Finally, any recommendations for night sights or laser that won't add too much further bulk?  Worst case scenario is firing from the bed, at night, in a dark house.  I'm thinking a light is good for positive target ID, blinding the target, and visual intimidation/shock.  I don't want to have to fumble with my Surefire at a time like that.



Why not?   I keep my Surefire near my nightstand for just that reason.  There's not a whole lot of fumbling with them.  There are a number of folks that hate the crinolated bezel of the E2D...well...I think it leaves no mistake as to which end is the business end, even if its dark and you're sleepy.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2010)

> Is a G30 too big for ankle carry?


 
The Glock 30 has a width of 1.27", which is a bit thicker than its 26/27/33 counterparts (1.18"). The 26/27/33 is about the thickest I'd try to carry in an ankle holster, and I don't recommend doing this with the 29/30 models. 

Regarding concealment, as long as you get a good quality holster, a strong, stiff leather belt, and dress appropriately, concealing that 30 should be quite easy. A Mitch Rosen Upper Limit Express, along with one of his excellent quality gun belts, and an untucked shirt will make that Glock 30 disappear quite comfortably. 

Or, a Mitch Rosen Workman (IWB) can make it disappear under a tucked shirt.  



> I'm also a 4x a week motorcycle commuter. Since I'm on a sportbike, and in zip-together leathers, waistband carry won't work. I also want to be able to take my jacket off at interim stops or my destination, so a shoulder rig is out, too. Has anyone heard of a rider modifying their armored jacket (moto armor, not ballistic) to carry a handgun in/on the jacket itself?


 
If you're going to carry something in a jacket pocket, then why not go for an all-steel J-frame sized .357 magnum revolver instead?  Something like Ruger's SP101 or S&W's 60 / 640 can handle a full house magnum load without being painful.  



> Finally, any recommendations for night sights or laser that won't add too much further bulk? Worst case scenario is firing from the bed, at night, in a dark house. I'm thinking a light is good for positive target ID, blinding the target, and visual intimidation/shock. I don't want to have to fumble with my Surefire at a time like that.


 
Why not get a light taht slides onto the tactical rail?  You can take it off during the day when you conceal it.  




> Thanks to all for the help. I haven't been in the "Armory" yet so I don't know all the ins and outs, but I did try the search function with little luck.


 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## blink13 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks.  Checking them out now.

Carol, I've used that Surefire many, many times in the dark, but I'm all about simplification.  One less object to handle is one less thing that can go wrong.  I keep my bedside gun in Condition 3, so I need both hands to make ready.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> Thanks.  Checking them out now.
> 
> Carol, I've used that Surefire many, many times in the dark, but I'm all about simplification.  One less object to handle is one less thing that can go wrong.  I keep my bedside gun in Condition 3, so I need both hands to make ready.


Remember Murphy's Law...

If you rely on a tac-light on the gun, when you need it, the battery will be dead, the bulb will break...  And you're still stuck pointing a gun at whatever you want to illuminate.  On my duty rig, I carry at least one -- and typically two! -- flashlights, and have a Streamlight TLR tac light on my gun.


----------



## blink13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Murphy's Law indeed.  M4 with Sure-Fire, ACOG, and laser; M9 on my vest, Sure-fire on vest; 9 mags for the M4 (2 all tracer for marking); 3 pistol mags.  You never know. 

I called the shop today and asked them to install tritium sights, since I'm in the waiting period and can't touch it anyway.


----------



## blink13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Oops - NVGs, too.  Of course.

And a nice smile.  Hearts and minds, you know.


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> Thanks.  Checking them out now.
> 
> Carol, I've used that Surefire many, many times in the dark, but I'm all about simplification.  One less object to handle is one less thing that can go wrong.  I keep my bedside gun in Condition 3, so I need both hands to make ready.




....while sacrificing Rule #2 (never cover anything with your muzzle that you don't intend to destroy).   Not a good tradeoff.

If you're that concerned about being surprised in your bedroom, in the dark, then lock your bedroom door. That's even simpler than a mounted light. 

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave,

I would look into a Blackhawk Serpa holster for you purposes.
Being military you maybe familiar with the modularity of them.
Either a Molle rig or velcro platform should address bike issues.

You still have to fumble with a light mounted sight, seperate handheld is better for civvie applications following rule 1 and 2.

welcome and thank you for your service to our country!!!


----------



## blink13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Carol said:


> ....while sacrificing Rule #2 (never cover anything with your muzzle that you don't intend to destroy).   Not a good tradeoff.
> 
> If you're that concerned about being surprised in your bedroom, in the dark, then lock your bedroom door. That's even simpler than a mounted light.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053



Hold on, just saw the part about breaking a rule.  How so?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> Hold on, just saw the part about breaking a rule.  How so?


The Cardinal Rules of Firearm Safety are presented in various ways, but they are generally:
1. Treat all firearms as loaded.
2. Finger off the trigger until ready to fire.
3. Never point a firearm at anything that you aren't prepared to destroy.
4. Know your target -- and what is beyond it.

Relying on a tac-light in lieu of a flashlight means you're almost certainly going to be running a risk of violation the 3rd rule, as I stated them.  (Carol's probably seen 'em listed in a different order, that's all...  There's a logic to the way I present them, other people use different thinking.)

Without a separate flashlight, while you figure out what's going on, you're pointing a gun at someone/something without knowing what it is.  So we're also into a violation of the 4th rule.  

It's a recipe for a disaster; tac-lights are great and essential in some circumstances.  House clearing, responding to a threat in low light, etc. where you may need that second hand to open doors, or deal with non-lethal threats.  But it's not a substitute for a flashlight unless you want to point the business end of your gun at anything you need to see.


----------



## blink13 (Jun 23, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> The Cardinal Rules of Firearm Safety are presented in various ways, but they are generally:
> 1. Treat all firearms as loaded.
> 2. Finger off the trigger until ready to fire.
> 3. Never point a firearm at anything that you aren't prepared to destroy.
> ...



I'm quite familiar with similar rules, sure, but that muzzle's got to be pointed somewhere at all times.  Without going into LEO vs. NRA vs. Marine Corps, etc., I figure there are two people that need to be in my house in the middle of the night - my wife and me.  I'm not saying "shoot first, ask questions later," but if a figure appears in my doorway I plan to sight in and THEN ask the questions.  Whether that's gentlemanly or not, I don't know.

I always lose something in my translation of what's in my head to what's on the screen.  I'm really starting to hesitate to post anything anymore.  It usually gets taken the wrong way.  I've cleared houses, been shot at, and returned fire many times.  I'm always ready to learn but that's not really what I was getting into.

Must go to work.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave,

LOL I guess the items on your "fashion accessory" list didn't get the point across regarding "safety rules" or your understanding of them.

Between that and the avatar mere visual speculation suggests a bit of prior knowledge and experience....

There is an article somewhere in the Martial Talk archieves on accessorizing a Glock of some kind. Might be worth looking at for ideas.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't see a problem with a weapon-mounted light for home defense.  At night, I clip a TLR-2 (light/laser combo) to the rail of my G19 and I have a light on my rifle as well.

If you and the wife/GF/whatever are the only ones in the house and you hear a "bump in the night," it's a simple matter to determine whether she's still in bed next to you.  If so, that means that whoever/whatever is making that noise shouldn't be in the house.  At that point, I see no problem (or any rule violation) with lighting someone up with a weapon-mounted light.  I do agree that it is important to have a hand-held light to fall back on, or for "administrative" tasks.


----------



## blink13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Matt, I'd thank you twice if I could.  That's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Hudson69 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am a firm believer in dead batteries showing up at only the most crucial of times.  I keep my TLR-1 on my TSW 9 in my safe, with a flashlight, with a spare mag, with a paddle holster (If I have time to throw on shorts or pants I will and then the holster comes with so I have a place for the gun).  I also keep a cannister of pepper-spray as well but this is only because I have like 4-5 of them and thought... why not?

Back to the original posting; I use a Blackhawk Serpa for my duty rig Glock 23.  I am now full time plain clothes LEO investigations and just use a polo shirt to hide my gun and I have never gotten so much as a second look (to the best of my knowledge) and the paddle allows for easy off with the gun in the holster so where it gets put away the "non-safety" options of the gun makes it safer to move around...in my eyes.  

Blackhawk Serpa paddle= Retention, concealability, mobility and extra-safety.  

My .02 only.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 30, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> Thanks. Checking them out now.
> 
> Carol, I've used that Surefire many, many times in the dark, but I'm all about simplification. One less object to handle is one less thing that can go wrong. I keep my bedside gun in Condition 3, so I need both hands to make ready.


 
Thing is you're not operating in a military context anymore.

Using a firearm in a civilian self defense context isn't going to be anything at all like it was on deployment, where you just get told when and where, and your team goes out and you could grease someone or a group of someones and never even have to worry about police involvement, or prosecutors, or civil suits after the fact, and you'd just get done, get back inside the wire, get debriefed and those needing it might get counseling and that would be the end of the issue.

I would strongly recommend keeping the light seperate from the gun and not mounted on because of Rule Number 2.

Rule Number 2( which I know you must know but which many on the forum may not) States that you "Never let your muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy". You go mounting your only source of illum on the gun, you're letting your muzzle cover EVERYTHING YOU LOOK AT. Be advised in advance that even a halfway competent prosecutor WILL jump on that fact.

EDIT: Sorry, I see Carol and JKS already covered this. My mistake.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 30, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> I don't see a problem with a weapon-mounted light for home defense. At night, I clip a TLR-2 (light/laser combo) to the rail of my G19 and I have a light on my rifle as well.
> 
> If you and the wife/GF/whatever are the only ones in the house and you hear a "bump in the night," it's a simple matter to determine whether she's still in bed next to you. If so, that means that whoever/whatever is making that noise shouldn't be in the house. At that point, I see no problem (or any rule violation) with lighting someone up with a weapon-mounted light. I do agree that it is important to have a hand-held light to fall back on, or for "administrative" tasks.


 
The only way I *mmmmmMIGHT* see that flying is if you could make the argument that you needed a hand free to use your phone to call 911.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't see a problem with a gun mounted light for your home.  People talk about murphy and the batteries going dead, and the handgun safety rules, but it would surely suck to hear some glass breaking in your home, jump out of bed, knock your flashlight on the floor in your adrenalized state and be digging around for it when you need it or not having it at all.  

Worrying about violating a range safety rule when you hear someone in your house is a non issue for me.  I can't think of any of my friends that might run into that either, come to think of it.  How many people on here have people come into their house at night without them knowing about it, that aren't being robbed? My wife and I are the only ones that should be there.  Anybody else in my home without my knowledge or permission is NOT a violation of the "willing to destroy" rule because I am willing to destroy them.  

YMMV


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 3, 2010)

blink13 said:


> After many years of gun dormancy on the civilian side, I splurged and got myself a new Glock 30SF today. I've decided to get back on the range and quiet the "puppy brain" that Grossman talks about that hounds me (no pun intended) in my sleep now that I'm not working actively for Uncle Sam.
> 
> While waiting for California to consult the Oracle vis a vis my suitability for gun ownership, I have some other decisions to make.
> 
> ...


 
I use a Serpa for my G23 for CCW carry (you can get it in paddle or beltslide) but if you want to alter a riding jacket just get some soft sided velcro and find the seamstress working outside your closest military base.  Most of these gals can alter whatever you want any way you want; have them sew in the soft sided velcro after opening up the seam on your jacket then just buy a 5.11 univeral velcro holster and you should be set (check out how 5.11 has theirs set up first though so you can explain it to them).

If you dont have one of these available take it to shoe repair place since most of these guys can work it the way you want as well (I have had rucks and uniforms altered in the past for hunting and for a BOB).
Is a G30 too big for ankle carry?

Try a TLR 1 for a light, lasers are for pansys.... IMO


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2010)

Shin71 said:


> Try a TLR 1 for a light, *lasers are for pansys*.... IMO



okay...care to explain that one?


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 3, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> okay...care to explain that one?


 
Private message sent


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't feel that there was anything inappropriate in your private-message, nor was there anything that couldn't have been posted in this thread...since that's where the original difference of opinion took place.
Therefore, I'm posting my reply to your PM here...if you choose to post your PM here, so much the better.

I don't take personal offense to your statement...I just feel that's a very short-sighted viewpoint.

While you are correct in that the laser _can_ slow you down if you wasted time "chasing the dot," if it's used properly, this will not happen.  It should be used as an adjunct to your iron-sights and your body index, in other words, I would be looking for my sights but if the lighting conditions were such that I could not see them, the laser would provide final confirmation that I was on target.

It is also useful when shooting from weird positions (e.g. weak-hand only from the ground or whatever).  In fact, it will allow accurate hits that might not be possible otherwise.

If you don't like them, fine.  I can see valid arguments against the use of the laser.  However, to say that "lasers are for pansies" is dumb.  Is it your intention to call guys like Larry Vickers, Ken Hackathorn, Ernest Langdon, and Massad Ayoob (just to name a few), pansies?  (I mention them only because all of them are legends in the shooting community and all of them endorse weapon-mounted lasers)


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 4, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> I don't feel that there was anything inappropriate in your private-message, nor was there anything that couldn't have been posted in this thread...since that's where the original difference of opinion took place.
> Therefore, I'm posting my reply to your PM here...if you choose to post your PM here, so much the better.
> 
> I don't take personal offense to your statement...I just feel that's a very short-sighted viewpoint.
> ...


 
I never said I was smart and it was meant jokingly, didn't mean for it to set off anyone, I don't need to defend myself on the issue (and I dont think you are saying it that way either); Ayoob is a name I recognize but not the others, maybe Langdon.

But to summarize my message to you for this thread it is my opinion that by training with a laser it can breed the habit of not shooting until the dot is visible unless you train really, really a lot with and without one. Most people do not have that luxury and I still think, in my opinion only, that it will slow you down in a moving gun battle when you have a moving target and you are used to dropping the hammper when the dot is on.  Your target is moving and you will most likely be late.

As far as off hand or unusual position shooting I still feel it can be addressed with training to shoot instinctively for near target shooting (within 15 yard normally) or simply using the sights at longer ranges.  I think the only practical weapons for lasers are sub guns with high rates of fire or tasers since pulling it and painting on someone isn't a felony offense unto itself, at least in Colorado.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 26, 2020)

Williepaf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw that you know a lot of safes. I am planning to buy a gun safe.
> Can you please give me some advice?
> ...



What is your budget?  What size safe?  What is the purpose of safe?


----------

